# We accidently put the diesel in the water tank!



## 108172 (Nov 8, 2007)

Does anyone know what the best way to clean out the water tank that has diesel in it, thank you shelley.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Would you consider just changing the tank

stew


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Impossible,change the tank!! A suitable replacement can be sourced from CAK.www.caktanks.co.uk/


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

This thread here had a successful outcome!

Viv


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

This came up back in October and a lot of people talked about a product called Biomagic

Try a forum search under 'diesel in water tank'


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Biomagic works well in the toilet and has been reported to work well on diesel in water tanks... it would be my first port of call.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

my understanding is that diesel itself is not carcinogenic but the fumes are.

Still, I would just get a new tank to be safe!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

In reality, it depends on how much diesel you put in,did you use the water pump or have any of the contaminated water drawn into any of the pipes or taps.
If you have just put it into the tank only,is the water pump away from the tank or inside it.if it has just stayed in the tank only,with an external pump then i would drain the tank and replace it and the pipe from tank to pump.also the drain pipe, rather than go through the task of trying to clean it out.as you will fore ever be tasting it, real or not.

cabby


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

cabby said:


> In reality, it depends on how much diesel you put in,did you use the water pump or have any of the contaminated water drawn into any of the pipes or taps.
> If you have just put it into the tank only,is the water pump away from the tank or inside it.if it has just stayed in the tank only,with an external pump then i would drain the tank and replace it and the pipe from tank to pump.also the drain pipe, rather than go through the task of trying to clean it out.as you will fore ever be tasting it, real or not.
> 
> cabby


Cabby unfortunately is correct, once diesel has been put into the fresh water system it is extremely hard, if not impossible to remove it as it is very 'oily' and does not evaporate and sticks to surfaces.

If the system has been used, ie you discovered it by using the tap, you will need to completely change the system, tank, pipes, pump and taps and maybe even the boiler.

Sorry but there it is.

I notice you don't have a make of MH listed, so if it is one you are thinking of buying, make sure the job is done before you do.

Regards


----------



## 103495 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi All

Don,t think its impossible to remedy this situation, we were on our way to the Lincoln show and my Girlfriend put £1.70 diesel into the fresh water tank before i realised, drained the tank straight away and spent the whole of Lincoln show with Milton in the tank, flushed out loads over the next week with milton and then got a dozen lemons and squeezed these into the tank with plenty of cold water. Left overnight and repeated the procedure again the next day, then flush with loads of cold water. This definiteley worked and there was no trace of diesel and a lovely fresh smelling tank thought it was going to cost us a fortune.We never ran the pump though or turned any taps on and i drained within minutes.

Paul n Caz.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Wow how lucky can you get.   
bet they dont get gassed
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## 108117 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Diesel in Water Tank*

I have only picked this up on one of the forums we have a disk enviro/friendly to clean out water tanks that have had diesel in by mistakeand it will clean out and you will have no stain marks or bad taste, Hard to believe?
The disk breaks down to oxygen and water and has worked in Australia in the last 2 years in RV toilets with out the use of smelly chemicals that both you and I from the other side of the world have both in common.
I believe The product is being trialed in UK as we speak and works in warm climates as it needs bad bacteria for it to work, It will break down the solids / paper no perfumes used and comes in a small packet that weights 600 grams and lasts about 18 weeks. I find the tablets are better as so convient to use and no measuring like liquids. If you use cassette for urine only then you will get an odour as you need bad bacteria for it to work.
I reckon you will see it on the shelves one day? :idea:


----------

